# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Исправления (патчи) для Бухгалтерия предприятия 3.0 после обновления

## igrok1190

Господа, помогите разобраться, после установки обновления бухгалтерия предприятия до версии 3.0.89.43, программа выдает что требуется обновление, захожу в обновления, а там "Исправления (патчи) 27 штук". Где их можно скачать. На форуме вроде бы все облазил, но ничего внятного про это не нашел.
Скрины для наглядности:
1.png 2.png


P.s. Заранее прошу прощение, может не там искал.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Господа, помогите разобраться, после установки обновления бухгалтерия предприятия до версии 3.0.89.43, программа выдает что требуется обновление, захожу в обновления, а там "Исправления (патчи) 27 штук". Где их можно скачать. На форуме вроде бы все облазил, но ничего внятного про это не нашел.
> Скрины для наглядности:
> 1.png 2.png
> 
> 
> P.s. Заранее прошу прощение, может не там искал.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/rqJV/E85uTvJ2n

----------

escape112 (23.02.2021), igrok1190 (06.03.2021)

----------


## igrok1190

Огромное спасибо.

----------


## Veta K

Добрый день, если нетрудно, поделитесь  патчами - исправлениями для 1с Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.91.36)

----------


## 4AuHuK

> Добрый день, если нетрудно, поделитесь  патчами - исправлениями для 1с Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.91.36)


Добрый день!
Вот ссылка на патчи для 3.0.91.36 Бух КОРП:
https://dropmefiles.com/F1rIQ

----------

Veta K (28.04.2021)

----------


## cooler-spb

привет! дайте, плиз, патчи для  1с Бухгалтерия предприятия(проф) 3.0.91.36

----------


## nFalcon

Добрый день!
Поделитесь пожалуйста патчами для:
Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП, редакция 3.0 (3.0.93.20)

----------


## Veta K

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста патчами (исправлениями) для Бухгалтерии предприятия КОРП (3.0.98.11)

----------

